# How do I prevent coccidiosis in goats?



## Thomas423 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok.....I know about coccidiosis prevention and treatment for chickens.
Just read in another thread that goats can gets coccidiosis also.
I did not know that.

I do I prevent it?
Should I add Corid to their water?  How much?  How often?

They are 2 years old and we've never had a problem but I have added chickens this year and just recently went through cocci with a group of chicks that are still inside in the brooder.
The outside chickens are in a seperate pen from the goats but very near them.   The outside chickens did not get cocci and have been fed medicated feed.

I would really prefer not to have to add Corid to their water all the time but would if necessary.   (They are already such a pain with their water....they want it warm and fresh.  LOL  Yes, they are spoiled)

Also, what are the signs of coccidiosis in goats?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 5, 2009)

Coccidia is species specific.  Goats can't catch chicken cocci and vice-versa.

I myself don't use corid.  It inhibits vitamin B absorption, which is what cocci feed off of....that's how it (Corid) works, it starves the cocci.  But I don't like anything that keeps goats from getting the vitamins they need.

We use di-methox, following the same protocol that Fiasco Farms has listed on their site.


Signs are the runs, lethargy, off-feed or eating like mad but not gaining weight.  A fecal test can check to see if they have a high cocci load.

Most animals have SOME cocci in their system, and that's good....they need to build enough immunity so that they can fight it off.  Kids sometimes aren't strong enough to fight it off.  

Your vet would know if it's an acceptable load of cocci or need treated.


----------



## Thomas423 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for replying.

They have never been sick and at 2 years old should have resistance to it, right?

I'm glad to know that they can't get coccidiosis from the chickens.

*"We use di-methox, following the same protocol that Fiasco Farms has listed on their site"*
I'll go check out their site.

Thanks again


----------



## helmstead (Jul 5, 2009)

Under normal conditions, cocci isn't an issue with adult goats.  Mainly kids under 6 mos.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 6, 2009)

my goats and hens are all in a heap together - never a problem. if it aint broke....

are you on the BYC site? what type of chickens!?



another added bene of goats + chickens is that the hens will do a great job of keeping the yard bug free


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 6, 2009)

I would have a fecal done before I would do any type of worming. I only worm when something is found in the fecal exam. I don't do any type of preventative treatment except keeping things clean and not overcrowding animals.

Like others have said, usually you see looser stool. Coccidia is usually found in any species. They live with a little all the time. There is no way to totally have a parasite free environment. All you can do is manage it.


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a question related to this.

I know someone on here has told me this. I couldn't find the answer when I went back through past threads.

I have today and tomorrow left with first treatment since two of my goats had coccidia. My question is in 21 days, how many days do I treat them? Just one?

Also, can a human get coccidia from a goat if he drinks milk from the goat?


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 23, 2012)

I treat for 7 days if I'm sure they've actually got it.  I would retreat for* 7* days in 21 days....then go to* 5 *days prevention every 21 days,  until goats are 6-8 mos old / we're having good hard freezes.

My first reply above - *Coccidia is species specific*.  Goats can't catch chicken cocci and vice-versa.  (or humans).

Clean practices *should* keep it out of the milk.


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 23, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I treat for 7 days if I'm sure they've actually got it.  I would retreat for* 7* days in 21 days....then go to* 5 *days prevention every 21 days,  until goats are 6-8 mos old / we're having good hard freezes.
> 
> My first reply above - *Coccidia is species specific*.  Goats can't catch chicken cocci and vice-versa.  (or humans).
> 
> Clean practices *should* keep it out of the milk.


Thank you ma'am!


----------

